# 3 - 4yr old Alice, just wants to be loved!



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello! My Name is Alice and i"m around 3 - 4yrs old 
and i"m white/black. I was abandoned by my previous 
owner so they could fly off to a far away country for 
a new life in the sun. I am very shy and don"t realy
like other cats but i may tolerate 1 or 2 in the house. 
I don"t mind dogs as long as they are quiet 
and leave me alone. I am freindly and lovable when i get to know 
you but like to have a hiding place. I am not suitable 
to go with a young family. I get stressed very easily 
and lose some fur on my back. I am fully vet checked and 
i have tested negative for FIV & FELV. Iv'e been in rescue for 3yrs now
and would really love a home of my own
if you can give me the right home then please contact my current carer via Private message
Thank you.

*
Ps, Sadly i am no longer a rescue after my hubby walked out
6 months ago. I am sad to be giving up rescueing and rehoming
but i don't have the means to continue but still have a few 
cats needing homes.*


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Alice is still looking and has just had another vet
check and been flead/wormed with Stronghold.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Purrrrfect said:


> Alice is still looking and has just had another vet
> check and been flead/wormed with Stronghold.


  that's so sad. Poor baby needs a foreever home how can she have been in rescue for years.

She looks beautiful


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Poor Alice 

Can't believe she has been in rescue for this long, I would snaffle her up but unfortunately have more than a couple of other cats and dogs who I couldn't call quiet and uninterested in cats! 

Trying to think of ways to get her some awareness, could an advert be put in the local paper about her plight?


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Have sent a pm


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Shelly, I've pm'd you a few times. 
I hope you are well and just busy. 
I'm sure I've sent my mobile number on one of my pm's. 
It would be good to know you are doing ok. 
Louise


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

After 3yrs in rescue Alice has now gone off to her new home.
I will miss her deeply but she has gone to live with a lovely lady 
and her family. Will miss you Alice. xx


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Alice is settling in, in the cat tree as expected!
She's had a small amount of tea. 
The others are a bit hissy but she's watching from the cat tree and they are gradually returning to their favourite places.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

louiserp1 said:


> Alice is settling in, in the cat tree as expected!
> She's had a small amount of tea.
> The others are a bit hissy but she's watching from the cat tree and they are gradually returning to their favourite places.


It's lovely to read that Alice got her happy ending!


----------

